# Pinkeye



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So I have had minor pinkeye in my right eye since Friday, and when I woke up this morning it had spread to my right eye and is very painful now. I cant even keep my eyes open because they are so sensitive. I am actually typing this with my eyes closed and checking to make sure I don't ruin anything haha. I have a riding lesson tomorrow, can I ride in this state?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well you wont...sorry hang on

well you wont make it any worse by riding, but you need to treat it, and if you can't see so well maybe opt for a lunge lesson?

You need to know what has caused it as if it's the bacterial sort you could easily spread it around so be careful.


----------

